# Look Customer Service



## heavydutytrek

I have sent LOOK customer service 3 emails regarding a "major" problem with my 595. My emails included pictures of the "problem" and a full on write up of the issue. Three weeks later and no reply from LOOK. I was thinking LOOK would be all over this....but I was wrong. Any suggestions?? I talked to Chas, who was very helpful and was under the impression that the emails to LOOK customer service went to him........still, no reply from LOOK.


----------



## bedazzle410

I would go to your local Look dealer and have them assist you in your problem. Look I understand in the past year has changed their warranty procedure from dealing directly with the customers to having the dealers handle the claims. That is what just happened to me. The nice thing about it I came in contact with a go local shop.


----------



## chas

Hi,

I'm sorry you haven't received a response to your inquiry. Can you please forward your emails to sales at lookcycle-usa.com? The [email protected] goes directly to the warranty dept, however the [email protected] comes to me. 

I'll be the first to admit that LOOK USA is going through some growing pains at the moment, however the good news is that we will be adding an additional customer service rep or two over the next couple of months which will allow us to be much more responsive. It's been an unexpectedly busy year for us so far, and unfortunately customer service is one area that's been affected.

chas


----------



## heavydutytrek

No problem Chas, and thanks for your reply. Ill get that sent over to you. Thanks for stepping in during a busy time for LOOK.


----------



## ace1317

My Look 595 frame was sent in for a warranty claim by my LBS 5 weeks ago (just over a month since delivered), and Look has not responded to their weekly emails or phone calls (or to my email, for that matter), so I don't think the problem localized to dealing with individual customers. 

Glad to hear that it's been a busy year for Look, as I love my 595, but it is disconcerting to have left multiple messages with no response, and no idea whether a-frames are available or b- an estimated time frame to get a replacement so I know whether to build up a cheap Al frame in the meantime. Ah, well, maybe I'll hear this week


----------



## rward325

I just recently had an experience with Look Warranty service. I had a manufacturer defect in a set of Look EDH handlebars and they needed to get replaced. It took a little over 3.5 weeks to get it all worked out. I don't think the problem lies in Look USA or the local people in the U.S offices as they had to send the bars to France for inspection. I think Look has gotten much more stringent on its warranty claims and is inspecting each item on a case by case basis. I know in previous years Look was very easy and warrantied just about anything. I think economic times had to have had an effect on this part of their business also.


----------



## 03Vortex

I am very close to purchasing a 2010 595 and was wondering if you wouldn't mind providing some feedback on the frame itself. I realize that you have had a "major" problem but was wondering if your thoughts on the frame have since changed. Thanks...


----------



## ace1317

Vortex,

I'll add my 2 cents as well. the frame is great. The L fit me very well (5'11, 160 lbs), steering was quick but not uncomfortable so, frame was stiff, but not too stiff, and the climbing and descending on the thing were a blast.


----------



## heavydutytrek

I LOVE my 595. It is a 2007, and the issue with mine is known by LOOK, and it should not be a problem being fixed. 

I my only other complaints are the E Post system on the 2007 could have been better, along with the headset. I think both of these issues have been resolved. Love the bike, I am a sprinter....and there is NO better bike to be on during a long, hard, sprint.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Does this mean there's jobs going at Look??!!!!  

*polishes CV*

I too love my 595! Wonderful frame. Pity about the customer service, because (next to the drop dead sexy look of it) that was one of the main reasons I went with Look. Exceptional customer service was all I ever heard of them.

Good thing is that they seem to have recognised it and are making moves. Top stuff Chas. Hope the people you employ are as much a credit to the company as you are.


If you need an Aussie rep I'm a mouse click away.


----------



## toonraid

Does anyone know what the crash replacement policy is for Look frames?


----------



## ace1317

Just as a quick update, it's been over 2 months, and the bike shop that sent in my frame has not heard from Look, nor had any of their phone calls returned. If all frames get shipped to France to get checked for warranty claims, that would certainly account for the delay. But would still be nice to hear back from a Look rep even if it's just to confirm that it's going to be a while. 

I'm still hoping to replace the 595, as I love the frame, but I will definitely be buying a fairly inexpensive Al of steel bike to build up in the meantime.


----------



## maximum7

That's completely unacceptable. 
There's obviously some things going on at Look here in the states. Whether it's because of limitations from Home in France or just things aren't getting done period. 

You have PM.


----------



## toonraid

I guess everyone is trying to cut corners to reduce overheads/cost etc to compete with lesser known brands who are selling their frames really cheap and service is usually one of the first things to suffer. Look USA is actually a subsidiary of Look and not an independant distributor or agent so dealing with Look USA is same as Look france.


----------



## paul l

I considered a Look 566 seriously when buying my first bike for about 15 years and resigning my old one to becoming my winter hack. I wrote to Look, Orbea, Viner and others and asked them questions about their warranty. I am in the UK by the way. Sure, each brand published info of some kind on their web sites but I was testing their customer interest as much as anything.

Orbea responded but only to say look at our web site. I emailed again repeating my original message (since it already acknowledged the web-site and asked supplementary questions). They did not reply again.

Viner responded quickly and engaged their UK distributor too. This endorsed their good reputation.

Look did not bother to reply. Nor did they bother to respond to my second chase.

It confirmed my suspicions. I bought a Viner.


----------



## maximum7

> Look USA is actually a subsidiary of Look and not an independant distributor or agent so dealing with Look USA is same as Look france.


I don't know about that. When I had a warranty issue I was told that my bike would be going to CA, then off to France for the final say. I don't know if Look USA can make decisions without France being involved.



> I wrote to Look, Orbea, Viner and others and asked them questions about their warranty.


Your dealer should be able to answer those questions, and your dealer should be taking care of warranty issues as well.


----------



## toonraid

Paul - which viner did you get - heard good things about their frames.

Maximum - I doubt Look USA would have the technical capacity to pass judgement on every warranty claim so yours could have been one of those cases that required a second opinion from france.


----------



## paul l

Yes, the dealer is highly important hence I drove 150 miles (240 km) each way to visit the dealer whose expertise I wanted to use. This does not reduce the importance of confidence in the manufacturer for me personally. YMMV etc.

I bought the Magnifica... 

... having test ridden it against Orbea Onix, Bianchi 928 C2C, Look 566. Don't get me wrong, I could happily have taken the Look and been delighted with it and I would have had confidence in the dealer (although the Viner was great for me and about £300 cheaper as a package at that time). 

I was disappointed with manufacturer responses though. I mean, our purchases are very, very expensive no matter how casual the bike industry is trying to make the extraction of large sums from our wallets!


----------



## ace1317

Toonraid- as I mentioned above, if frames need to be sent to France to undergo testing prior to warranty claims, that makes sense. But I would be much happier with their customer service if they contacted me or the bike shop and said this was the case, as opposed to hearing nothing for months on end.

*sigh* I just bought a cheap Al cross frame to build up until I hear something.


----------



## ace1317

So, I finally heard back from Look after they had the bike for just under 3 months. In their defense, I was given the option of a 595, 585, or 586 frame under the crash replacement policy, although given the customer service time lag I'm seriously considering going the custom route and forgoing the replacement Look frame.


----------



## toonraid

So was a crash or warranty claim!


----------



## ace1317

Originally the claim was filed as a warranty claim, but after looking at the frame Look customer service changed it to crash replacement. In my eyes, that's reasonable, since I have no proof that the frame cracked due to a manufacturing defect as opposed to some other cause. I'm mostly thinking about shying away from the replacement Look because I ride daily, my wife and I both ride road and track and we don't have enough room for a backup road bike, and I was not impressed with Look's total lack of communication. 

Plus, if I go the custom route, I can keep the 595 geometry, which I loved.


----------



## Hank Stamper

ace1317 said:


> Originally the claim was filed as a warranty claim, but after looking at the frame Look customer service changed it to crash replacement. In my eyes, that's reasonable, since I have no proof that the frame cracked due to a manufacturing defect as opposed to some other cause. I'm mostly thinking about shying away from the replacement Look because I ride daily, my wife and I both ride road and track and we don't have enough room for a backup road bike, and I was not impressed with Look's total lack of communication.
> 
> Plus, if I go the custom route, I can keep the 595 geometry, which I loved.


Do I understand that correctly that they willing to replace a bike as the result of what they thought was a crash? In other words if you happened to have gotten in a crash and told them that they still would have replaced it?

The reason I ask is I'm currently shopping and the 585 is my #1 contender but I've been watching this thread and it's given me serious second thoughts. However if they replaced a bike due to a crash that would be worth the slow wait for me (I'm keeping my current bike so will have a backup).


----------



## C-40

*info...*

When I had the opportunity to replace a crash damaged frame, the only offer made to me was a $1000 reduction in the price of a new frame. While $2,000 for a frame with a $3,000 MSRP is better than nothing, I could get about the same price on a closeout model, with a little shopping around and still keep my crashed frame, rather than return it to LOOK. In my case, I was certain that the crash damage was purely cosmetic, so I fixed it and I've ridden the bike 2500 miles since then.

You will NOT get a frame replaced for free if it's cracked, but the crack could be due to a wreck, or is known to be from a wreck. With some cracks there is no way to prove that the bike was not crashed. Forces transferred to the frame through the bars, saddle or tires can crack a frame in a crash, but the frame won't have a scratch on it.


----------



## Hank Stamper

Thanks for the info.


----------



## maximum7

> I was given the option of a 595, 585, or 586 frame under the crash replacement policy, although given the customer service time lag I'm seriously considering going the custom route and forgoing the replacement Look frame.


I think the time you had to wait was certainly unacceptable. 
But offering you a choice of any frame is pretty cool. How much is a free frame costing you as opposed to going and buying a custom one? 

I don't know. I wish you luck with whatever route you go and let us know what you ended up doing.


----------



## ace1317

Hank Stamper said:


> Do I understand that correctly that they willing to replace a bike as the result of what they thought was a crash? In other words if you happened to have gotten in a crash and told them that they still would have replaced it?
> 
> The reason I ask is I'm currently shopping and the 585 is my #1 contender but I've been watching this thread and it's given me serious second thoughts. However if they replaced a bike due to a crash that would be worth the slow wait for me (I'm keeping my current bike so will have a backup).


Look has a crash replacement policy, which as I undersatnd it is roughly the frame at dealer cost. It is identical to the closeout deals I've seen on 595/585 frames, so a pretty good deal, but still a significant amount of money.


----------



## ace1317

Again, if I wasn't clear, it's a frame at about dealer cost. Which for the 595 is about the same price as the 595 closeout deals that are floating around (and abt the same price as a custom Ti or steel frame from one of many excellent builders).


----------



## George M

I really like the Look bicycle, but if I knew this kind of stuff was going on, I probably would have bought something else.


----------



## rward325

George M said:


> I really like the Look bicycle, but if I knew this kind of stuff was going on, I probably would have bought something else.


Honestly, if you look around the other manufacturer forums you will see the same thing. I have seen in Colnago, Pinarello and De Rosa lately. All of these companies are having to tighten their belts so to speak. Profit margins have narrowed and they have to keep the bottom line. So what has happened is they have lessened staff, are making the bikes go all the way back to the original factory to make sure this is a warranty claim. I just had to do this with a pair of cracked Look handlebars. They made us send the bars to France in order to inspect them. In years passed Chas would have had authority to do an advance replacement, not anymore. I have seen 3 De Rosa King 3 frames cracked in the last year, all were warranty and all took several months to get taken care of. My LBS is very frustrated of the new processes because customers get angry about how long it is taking and they have a right to. You could have bought a Trek or Specialized but then you would not have got what you wanted(Bike Porn). You could have gone to a local builder and ordered custom, then you might not have seen your frame for a year to begin with. We all have a burden to bare and your unfortunately is this. I am sorry you have to go through this because all in all Look makes a great product over all.


----------



## Kees

I had a heavy crash last year september with my 2009 Look 585 Ultra
Although the frame looked undamaged,my local dealer advised me to sent the frame to a company who makes xrays to make sure nothing is wrong.
So after the frame came back there was a small issue at the seatpost ,but the strange thing is that they also advise me not to use the frame anymore because of the glueing of the tubes.
They say that the glueing of the frame is not good and only because of that, not using the frame anymore.
This sounds a little scary to me for a €. 2500,- frame
Someone ever heard of this problem.
Now my dealer is sending the frame back to France,so I have to see what happens.


----------



## Hank Stamper

rward325 said:


> Honestly, if you look around the other manufacturer forums you will see the same thing. I have seen in Colnago, Pinarello and De Rosa lately. All of these companies are having to tighten their belts so to speak.


That's kind of my thoughts at the moment. Sure I hate to buy from a company with shady reports but it would be rash to jump to another only to find the same thing so I may as well go with the bike I think is best for me because any bike might be a risk.
I think my decision will boil down to how the shop resonds to my questions about how much support they'll give me in the event of an issue. At least that way I'll have a place to go and break windows or something if I get pisssed. (just kidding, somewhat).


----------



## George M

I just came back from where I bought the bike and I told them about the reports I've been reading about Looks customer service. He said don't worry about it, because they will take care of the problem if one comes up. I said I know you will, but it's just the idea, why in the world would they do what they do and get a bad name for them selves. Word of mouth is a very good advertisement and I really think they are blowing it, by what they are doing.
I'm still glad I made the choice that I did, buying a Look, but if somebody started doing searches and ran into a lot of bad press they are going to start looking elsewhere.


----------



## rward325

Unfortunately in the information age that is part of the problem. Most people who are happy with a product don't say anything. When something goes wrong they are all over the place telling anyone who will listen how bad it is. There is now information overload in the world and you can find bad things said just about anything. There is an adage in Customer Service, A satisfied customer will tell one person about it, a dissatisfied customer will tell ten. I have seen this happen and I think the statement holds water. I have nothing but good thinks to say about Look as a company. Even though it took awhile to get done they replaced my bars. When I wanted my Blue frame and they said it was not going to be available in the U.S they worked with me and I got it! This is a company that really does have good customer service. Sometimes it just takes longer than we want it to.


----------



## George M

rward325 said:


> Unfortunately in the information age that is part of the problem. Most people who are happy with a product don't say anything. When something goes wrong they are all over the place telling anyone who will listen how bad it is. There is now information overload in the world and you can find bad things said just about anything. There is an adage in Customer Service, A satisfied customer will tell one person about it, a dissatisfied customer will tell ten. I have seen this happen and I think the statement holds water. I have nothing but good thinks to say about Look as a company. Even though it took awhile to get done they replaced my bars. When I wanted my Blue frame and they said it was not going to be available in the U.S they worked with me and I got it! This is a company that really does have good customer service. Sometimes it just takes longer than we want it to.



What you said is very true. If I had to do it all over again, I would probably buy another Look. I think everybody likes to hear how good the support is for anything they buy. How things have changed. I guess I change my mind from post #4


----------



## jasjas

Yes, i had a minor prob (BB threads were not cut correctly) with my brand new '09 595 and after a little bit of an argument with the importers (Fisher Outdoor) the dealer (Fudges - london, they were great) gave me an upgrade to a 2010 red/white 595, for a small increase in cost.
I had no problem contacting or getting a response from LOOK france.
so i dont think anyone should have any doubt as to LOOKs service or their importers.

It is a fantastic frame as well.


----------



## ace1317

I'm glad other people have had better luck with timely customer service responses. After all of this, I'm going custom steel from a highly respected builder. I really enjoyed riding my look frame, but the lack of any timely customer service response is making me shy away from investing any more money in their products. Perhaps I was just unlucky, but for the price, I'm not willing to risk this kind of response again.

ride safe!

Dave


----------



## maximum7

Dave, 
I'm sorry you had to go through that with Look. It is very unfortunate that you had to wait so long to be helped. 
People can surmise and excuse all they want, but the bottom line that will save companies in these times, is attention to customers. 
We pay a premium to own these bikes and we should be treated as such. I know they don't have the resources that Trek and Specialized do, but word of mouth and places like this forum, and product availability, only help to promote a brand. 

I have had good luck with Look, thanks to my dealer. I love their bikes, I love what Look is, but they might need to "keep house" a little better, or...


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Pity there's been no reply from Chas on this one?


----------



## George M

Tinea Pedis said:


> Pity there's been no reply from Chas on this one?



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## toonraid

He is probably keeping a low profile (understandably).


----------



## toonraid

jasjas said:


> Yes, i had a minor prob (BB threads were not cut correctly) with my brand new '09 595 and after a little bit of an argument with the importers (Fisher Outdoor) the dealer (Fudges - london, they were great) gave me an upgrade to a 2010 red/white 595, for a small increase in cost.
> I had no problem contacting or getting a response from LOOK france.
> so i dont think anyone should have any doubt as to LOOKs service or their importers.
> 
> It is a fantastic frame as well.


Look have a habit of sticking a QC label inside the BB thread so if you dive in with the BB you will end up with problems - if you remove the sticker, more often than not some glue residue is left on threads and again will have problems and might cause damage to threads unless its cleaned properly before screwing in the BB. I wonder if this was indeed the case with your frame.


----------



## jasjas

Hi
Possibly, the QC label was there and as i was building the bike myself, i was extremely careful not to force the BB cups into the BB (and then be accused of "user damage" should there be a serious issue) the bike was sent back to the shop and they agreed there appeared to be a prob with the threads, at this point i made it perfectly clear i did not want a repair to a brand new frame.
the frame was sent back to france and within a week LOOK mailed me to say that the cleaning tool had not been used on this frame and they cleaned out the threads, and apologised for the lack of QC.
The dealer said as a good will guesture i could upgrade to a 2010 frame or a replacement 09.
i agree it was a very minor fault but i wanted perfection:17: !


----------



## cantride55

I have a 386 i & a 586. Hed's on both, Sram, 3T and Fizik. My point is that when I find a product I like I am loyal to it. When I dropped the 586 and broke the Der. hanger last year I went to the LBS were I purchased it....they were out. The only other Look dealer in the city was willing to take one off of a show room bike for me to get it back on the road (which I thought was great customer service even if I did not make the purchase from them).I decided that I should grab a couple extra hanger's and headtube cable giudes, just in case. I went to Look's website and found nothing for Canada. I mean nothing. The nearest dealer was in Buffalo. Chas re-directed me, however being from Canada they couldn't help with replacement parts. (can't remember why, importing ?) I somehow found the Canadian importer, Chas.maybe....maybe not. AFter explaining the situation, the service rep was VERY helpful and understanding. Look head office still has not returned my e-mails or phone calls and it's been atleast 6 months. I'm told that the '09 frame packages came with an extra hanger, mine's an 08.
My experience has been that the dealer's have been willing to "serve", Look itself....not so much. And maybe thats the way it needs to be. Dealer's deal with the b.s. At first I was frustrated and disappointed with what seemed to be a poorly thought out service package for Canada especially when I thought of my investment cost. 
For Look to require the frame. be shipped to France for inspection and then what I can only describe as sluffing off the customer by not returning calls is one thing but, e-mails as well.:mad2:
Perhaps one day some LBS's will decide that the grief dealing with dissatisfied Look customer's service needs, is too much and stop selling Looks (I hope not) yet maybe then the service from Look France will improve.


----------



## chas

Hi Everyone,

I apologize for not responding sooner to this thread. I changed roles about 6 weeks ago, and have spent much less time online and much more time working to "clean up the house", as a previous poster mentioned. There have been a lot of valid comments and concerns expressed, so I don't know if I can cover them all here, but if anyone still has questions, please feel free to ask. MOST IMPORTANTLY - if there is anyone looking for info regarding a current warranty issue, please send me a PM and I will look into it right away.

As is evident from the comments here, our customer service and warranty response has deteriorated over the last 6 or 8 months. This has hit especially close to home for us since we've put considerable effort into building a positive reputation for our brand in the US, whether it be with our face to face customer relations, or online in forums like RBR, weightweenies, slowtwitch, etc. The main causes of this deterioration are twofold: (1) increased business on the sales side, and (2) increased controls implemented by LOOK Int'l. If we experienced either of those issues individually, there would likely have not been any perceivable change to our service, however taken together it has caused some problems.

To address this, we added additional staff last month and now have a dedicated, full-time person to handle warranty and customer service claims. In the past, this responsibility was handled by one of the inside sales reps in addition to his sales territory. There was a mention earlier that all warranty products are now sent to France for evaluation. This is NOT the case, however detailed photos, explanations of the damage, and proof of ORIGINAL ownership are sent to France for approval. This step does slow down the turn-around time by several days as the guys in France are evaluating claims from all over the world. 

I had a conversation last night with our warranty manager who assured me that all pending claims will be wrapped up by this Friday, January 15th. I encourage anyone looking for information regarding a current claim to contact me via PM as soon as possible.

There's definitely a lot more to say about this topic, but I think that covers the main points. If anyone has specific questions, I'm happy to answer them.

Thanks for reading.

chas


----------



## rward325

I had heard you were working a little harder these days from the guys at the shop. Glad to hear you are back on top of things and Look is doing good.


----------



## George M

rward325 said:


> I had heard you were working a little harder these days from the guys at the shop. *Glad to hear you are back on top of things and Look is doing good*.


+1, I was hoping you were playing catch up.:thumbsup:


----------



## ucancallmejoe

Hey Chas,

I think I have been burnt pretty bad by Looks warranty dept. My 595 was sent in by Lombardi Sports in SF about nine months ago because of bubbling clearcoat. According to Lombardi's manager, they have had no luck in contacting Look for the past six months. This is a bike shop, not some individual customer mind you. I also have yet to receive a response from Look (to be fair, I only tried to contact your warranty dept about three times so far).

I had pretty much given up on the warranty being honored. I know this is not Look USA's fault. I work for a French multinational too and I have had similar frustrations with them. But to be non communicative to a major distributor of Look products like Lombardi Sports is not the best business model in my opinion. 

Any assistance would be appreciated. If they decide to repaint my frame I will insist on a Mondrian or Cofidis upgrade for my pain and suffering I endured last summer noodling on a Litespeed classic .


----------



## George M

I guess if they keep this BS up, they'll be out of business.


----------



## chas

ucancallmejoe said:


> Hey Chas,
> 
> I think I have been burnt pretty bad by Looks warranty dept. My 595 was sent in by Lombardi Sports in SF about nine months ago because of bubbling clearcoat. According to Lombardi's manager, they have had no luck in contacting Look for the past six months. This is a bike shop, not some individual customer mind you. I also have yet to receive a response from Look (to be fair, I only tried to contact your warranty dept about three times so far).
> 
> I had pretty much given up on the warranty being honored. I know this is not Look USA's fault. I work for a French multinational too and I have had similar frustrations with them. But to be non communicative to a major distributor of Look products like Lombardi Sports is not the best business model in my opinion.
> 
> Any assistance would be appreciated. If they decide to repaint my frame I will insist on a Mondrian or Cofidis upgrade for my pain and suffering I endured last summer noodling on a Litespeed classic .


Hi Joe,

I show one open warranty claim with Lombardi from May for a 595 with a paint issue. According to our records we never received this frame from the shop. Please send me a PM with your contact info and I'll have our warranty manager give you a call so that we can get to the bottom of this.

Regards,
chas


----------



## NorCalBiker

I have been a Look fun for a while now. I used to have a Look 555 and now have at a present time a Look 566, Look 585 and just recently bought a brand new Look 586. I have a problem with this Look 586 and contacted the Customer Service the begining of the year (Jan. 4 2010) I was able to talk to a customer service that day and he ask me to send him a photo which I did. He said that he will get back to me when they made a decision on what to do. I have not heard from him or from any person from Look Customer Service since then. I am really starting to lose faith on Look product because of their customer service. I will give it more time and see what happen.


----------



## chas

NorCalBiker said:


> I have been a Look fun for a while now. I used to have a Look 555 and now have at a present time a Look 566, Look 585 and just recently bought a brand new Look 586. I have a problem with this Look 586 and contacted the Customer Service the begining of the year (Jan. 4 2010) I was able to talk to a customer service that day and he ask me to send him a photo which I did. He said that he will get back to me when they made a decision on what to do. I have not heard from him or from any person from Look Customer Service since then. I am really starting to lose faith on Look product because of their customer service. I will give it more time and see what happen.


Please PM me with your name and a brief description of the issue you're having with the frame.

If there is anyone else with an issue pending, please send me your name, bike shop, and description of the problem.


----------



## ucancallmejoe

chas said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I show one open warranty claim with Lombardi from May for a 595 with a paint issue. According to our records we never received this frame from the shop. Please send me a PM with your contact info and I'll have our warranty manager give you a call so that we can get to the bottom of this.
> 
> Regards,
> chas



Hey Chas,

I will check with Lombardi. Maybe I am aiming my vitriol in the wrong direction eh? But I do realize you and your associates have to mop up the messes that your executive managers create during times of budgetary panic (please pass this message on to your uppers . Is your PM still cbelden or is it [email protected] ?

And somewhere up in the threads someone mentioned that this is not an issue isolated to Look. Agreed. This is a bump in the road and Look's customer service is still outstanding on average -as long as they are not interfered with from above. 

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## dougrocky123

*Pedals*

I've had a set of Look Keo Max pedals with sticking seals or bearings at my bike shop for two months now. Whenever I check in they say Look is working on it. Is this problem widespread or is it just mine and when do I get my repaired pedals back?


----------



## toonraid

Looks like poor chas needs a hand (I am cheap).

It sounds like the famous faulty batch of Keo II Max - (apparently wrong torque setting at look factory) so should be replaced without any hold-ups as its a known problem.


----------



## chas

dougrocky123 said:


> I've had a set of Look Keo Max pedals with sticking seals or bearings at my bike shop for two months now. Whenever I check in they say Look is working on it. Is this problem widespread or is it just mine and when do I get my repaired pedals back?


The extra seal drag is an issue that we are aware of. We used a more robust seal on the new 2MAX, and it causes a little more friction when the pedals are new. We've swapped to a new seal for subsequent runs of the pedal, and should have some of these available at some point once the production rate slows enough to have extras.

This shouldn't make the pedals un-ridable though...I rode mine for a couple of weeks like that and then removed the seals. 

Your pedals are perfectly safe to ride now. Once the rain stops, I recommend having the shop pull the seals out (it should take about 5 minutes). When we get replacement axles with the new seals, we'd be happy to send a set out to you.


----------



## chas

toonraid said:


> Looks like poor chas needs a hand (I am cheap).
> 
> It sounds like the famous faulty batch of Keo II Max - (apparently wrong torque setting at look factory) so should be replaced without any hold-ups as its a known problem.


The issue Doug is noticing is not related to axle torque (see post above for full explanation).

You're right about chas being poor though!


----------



## dougrocky123

*Actually I do mind.*



chas said:


> Hi Doug,


----------



## jasjas

this guy chas is only trying to help you out! and u go off on one! its little wonder your bike shop does sod all for you!


----------



## jasjas

[QUOTEougrocky123] I do mind that my private message to you is being brought into the public forum. First of all I never mentioned "axle torque" in my message. All I know is the pedals were not free spinning even after 500 miles of use. Secondly I don't know why you would chastise me,in public, for an unauthorized return to LOOK. I have NEVER returned anything to LOOKUSA. All I did was take my pedals into my LBS to see if they could be fixed. I would have been happy if a drop of oil could have taken care of the problem. Its been two months and waiting.![/QUOTE]

this guy chas is only trying to help you out! and u go off on one! its little wonder your bike shop does sod all for you


----------



## toonraid

Couldn't follow what happened there (perhaps a post was deleted) - but lets not give Chas too much of a hard time. I frequently visit many of the manufacturers forums on here and Look is the only one with a rep visiting and posting which is really really nice. I am sure we all get frustrated from time to time but let's not drive Chas away!


----------



## roadgalatin

*Look*

I have recently been in contact Look with my Look 586. I called and spoke with Chris W. and received great customer support and had me a new replacement frameset within a month. Keep in mind this consisted of their end (both in the states and with a French colleague) and going through a local Look dealer for the shipping on the both ends. Look provided me with color choices on the frameset since mine was a 2008 model and the color was no longer available. 
I would recommend contacting Look USA and ask to speak to someone in the warranty department. Look continues to amaze me with their framesets. I own a 381 team, a 585 and a 586. They have also held up to this quality in the customer service department. 

regards,

Brian Peters


----------



## George M

roadgalatin said:


> I have recently been in contact Look with my Look 586. I called and spoke with Chris W. and received great customer support and had me a new replacement frameset within a month. Keep in mind this consisted of their end (both in the states and with a French colleague) and going through a local Look dealer for the shipping on the both ends. Look provided me with color choices on the frameset since mine was a 2008 model and the color was no longer available.
> I would recommend contacting Look USA and ask to speak to someone in the warranty department. Look continues to amaze me with their framesets. I own a 381 team, a 585 and a 586. They have also held up to this quality in the customer service department.
> 
> regards,
> 
> Brian Peters




That's great news Brain. I thought you may have heard something from Chas. I wonder if he's still around. I hope so. Anyhow I'll be anxious to See the new bike.


----------



## roadgalatin

*Look*

Look also provided me with a 586 that I have not seen before. Notice that the 586 in the states had Black w/white lettering with 586 on the downtube. This one has LOOK on the downtube. Anyone have any info on this??

I can't wait to get it built. It will be similar to my 585. I am equipping it with Sram Red. Here is the new frameset as well as my 585.


----------



## roadgalatin

*Look Pics*

Here is the new 586 frameset and my 585.


----------



## George M

Man, I wish I had the money to buy something like that. Very good looking bike:thumbsup:


----------



## rward325

roadgalatin said:


> Look also provided me with a 586 that I have not seen before. Notice that the 586 in the states had Black w/white lettering with 586 on the downtube. This one has LOOK on the downtube. Anyone have any info on this??
> 
> I can't wait to get it built. It will be similar to my 585. I am equipping it with Sram Red. Here is the new frameset as well as my 585.


The 586 Logo pattern is the same as my Mondrian so it is an 08 frame.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Brian, looks like it might be the Euro model??

As that's the one available to us here in Oz....


----------



## roadgalatin

*Look 585*

Hello,

thanks for the reply. Here in the United States, I have only seen it look like this:


----------



## rward325

This is my '09 586. It is a European model not available in the U.S. though. It was imported into the U.S. through Look. I am pretty certain that the OP's is a 2008 586 from the decals on my '08 586 Mondrian.


----------



## roadgalatin

*Look*

Hello,

Nice 586s! I am still think your model has some different graphic features..no LOOK going up the fork into the headtube and it has Origin 586 rather than Look extended up into the seatmast. Both nice indeed..So you like the 586 enough to have 2 of them? Makes me want to get mine built up even more so.


----------

